# Is Franck's Symphony in d minor Your Favorite Piece of Music?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

This is a blessedly anonymous poll.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose number 3. It indicates initial shock at the question but enough of a recovery to respond before the options run out.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's my favourite symphony of Franck's - what more can I say?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Have to admit I cracked up at this poll. I was about to write “it’s my favorite symphony with a cor anglais melody in the second movement,” but then I remembered Dvorak’s 9th.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

These threads are tiring to look at. Let's have a piano quintet instead:


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I just lost 10 seconds I can never get back. And it is starting to appear the coronavirus may be doing more damage than what is on the news.....


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I lost 15 seconds as there was an additional post to read.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

It's pretty good.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

No, but I've always loved the Franck D Minor Symphony.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

No, but I've always loved the Symphony in D Minor of Franck.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

D Smith said:


> I lost 15 seconds as there was an additional post to read.


Post of the day :lol:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Option 3 is winning by four points. What does that say about human tendency? That we tend to be drawn to the number three?


----------

